# Rude new people



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Is it just me or has anyone else noticed the massive influx of new people that are rude and disruptive?

If im one of them let me know now


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Totally agree...Was just thinking the same thing not 5 minutes ago...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Most of the knowledgable people have gone quite and don't even post the usual banter because this place is slowly morphing into BB.com...Can't blame Lorain for wanting the membership numbers to rise but the Mod's seem to be allowing a unusual amount of flaming...Maybe it's down to the responsiblity of the general membership to report the abuse if we want to keep this a informative bodybuilding resource...


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Most of the knowledgable people have gone quite and don't even post the usual banter because this place is slowly morphing into BB.com...Can't blame Lorain for wanting the membership numbers to rise but the Mod's seem to be allowing a unusual amount of flaming...Maybe it's down to the responsiblity of the general membership to report the abuse if we want to keep this a informative bodybuilding resource...


That would be a shame if it did because IMO this is one of the best forums on the net


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

United we stand...divided we fall...


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

AJ91 said:


> I have noticed a lot less of the older members posting now since when i joined to be honest, i preferred it how it was before.
> 
> If it does end up like a bb.com count me out, what a bag of wank that place is


x2


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I concur with previous posts... 

I've been using the site for years, have gained so much knowledge and had a laugh while doing so, but I think this site has already hit a tipping point of no return! :sad:


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

i dont post much anymore, i just tend to look. i do notice alot of the old faces fading though


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

hmmm dont really see a down turn to be honest you get a nob head influx from time to time but they get weeded out, no different to 2 years ago IMO. still my favouratestest board


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

cellaratt said:


> Most of the knowledgable people have gone quite and don't even post the usual banter because this place is slowly morphing into BB.com...Can't blame Lorain for wanting the membership numbers to rise but the Mod's seem to be allowing a unusual amount of flaming...*Maybe it's down to the responsiblity of the general membership to report the abuse if we want to keep this a informative bodybuilding resource*...


Yes please

so many threads to read its difficult to see everything.

I do not allow flaming.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

AJ91 said:


> I have noticed a lot less of the older members posting now since when i joined to be honest, i preferred it how it was before.
> 
> If it does end up like a bb.com count me out, what a bag of wank that place is


thats cause this board is filled with sexest, flaming, STUPID, 'oh why dont i ask ukm what to have for breakfast' or 'would you bang her' threads that are uninteresting and some times vulgar.

UKM has lost most of its girl posters for that reason as the new and disgusting boys seem to get away with it all


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Go fu.ck yourself


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

bunch of homos


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

AJ91 said:


> I have noticed a lot less of the older members posting now since when i joined to be honest, i preferred it how it was before.
> 
> If it does end up like a bb.com count me out, what a bag of wank that place is


You're right it is becoming that way, i figured that out yesterday when someone posted a "who's more attractive me or my friend thread"



laurie g said:


> hmmm dont really see a down turn to be honest you get a nob head influx from time to time but they get weeded out, no different to 2 years ago IMO. still my favouratestest board


hopefully so



MissBC said:


> thats cause this board is filled with sexest, flaming, STUPID, 'oh why dont i ask ukm what to have for breakfast' or 'would you bang her' threads that are uninteresting and some times vulgar.
> 
> UKM has lost most of its girl posters for that reason as the new and disgusting boys seem to get away with it all


i think because the members are prominently male it seems a bit much but to be honest its just a reflection of what guys talk about when they're together.

I'm sure there are female specific threads that men cant participate in


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

laurie g said:


> hmmm dont really see a down turn to be honest you get a nob head influx from time to time but they get weeded out, no different to 2 years ago IMO. still my favouratestest board


I'm with Laurie tbh

Also remember a lot of the "older" faces may be competitive folks that are our of season now. They always have more to say when dieting/competing. And, its a week until Christmas...


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

bizzlewood said:


> i think because the members are prominently male it seems a bit much but to be honest its just a reflection of what guys talk about when they're together.
> 
> I'm sure there are female specific threads that men cant participate in


we appreciate this is a male dominated board but that stuff should NOT be talked about in the open forum. Thats why we have the Male Animal and the Powder room for that stuff to be talked about. There have been right disgusting posts that have be posted (by the same few members) in the General conversation etc which is not on. And i know of atleast 3 girls that have been on the board a longtime that have decided not to come back anymore.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

MissBC said:


> we appreciate this is a male dominated board but that stuff should NOT be talked about in the open forum. Thats why we have the Male Animal and the Powder room for that stuff to be talked about. There have been right disgusting posts that have be posted (by the same few members) in the General conversation etc which is not on. And i know of atleast 3 girls that have been on the board a longtime that have decided not to come back anymore.


Name, shame or report :thumbup1:

Only way owt will get done BC


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

MissBC said:


> we appreciate this is a male dominated board but that stuff should NOT be talked about in the open forum. Thats why we have the Male Animal and the Powder room for that stuff to be talked about. There have been right disgusting posts that have be posted (by the same few members) in the General conversation etc which is not on. And i know of atleast 3 girls that have been on the board a longtime that have decided not to come back anymore.


i see what you mean but it gets tricky because it will force people to censor themselves in the open forum

for me the point of a forum is be open and say what you think, its no different to what guys say in a group at the pub e.t.c.

i think its a shame that alot of the female members have gone but if i'm honest i think they should get thicker skin were all adults here, nobody forces anyone to click on a thread


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

MissBC said:


> we appreciate this is a male dominated board but that stuff should NOT be talked about in the open forum. Thats why we have the Male Animal and the Powder room for that stuff to be talked about. There have been right disgusting posts that have be posted (by the same few members) in the General conversation etc which is not on. And i know of atleast 3 girls that have been on the board a longtime that have decided not to come back anymore.


I apologise if im one of them people that have offended you !!! i dont think i have but i think your right, the board caters for everyone , male, female , fat ,thin, competitors, average joes. and lots of different races.... and we should try and be as respectful of everyone as we would expect to be treated ourselves... Im araid this is what i tell my kids who are 13 and 15 , didnt think i would be saying that on a "grown ups" forum.....

its ok to have a laugh and joke but sometimes its hard for people to know where to draw the line as some people tolerate things differently to others....

I hope we can all work it out and make this a happy place for everyone ....


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I think its just your run of the mill cycle, you get a few ****s every now and again,

Old members stop posting as much, new members come up through the ranks so to speak.

Just all banter at the end of the day


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

To be honest I think that overtly sexual comments should be on the private forums because as BC says it drives away the females and then that limits the advertising scope of the board.

Its the same analogy that I used before, I always think 'what if I heard that being said in my gym' because some comments I would be having a word with the members concerned.

Actually its much easier here as most of the idiot comments are from idiots who wont be missed if they get sacked off so no great loss.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

There has been some overly rude posts as of late, just ignore em best you can.


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Your getting upset about "rude" people on an internet forum?

Jesus Christ - you need to get out more mate


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Majordomo said:


> Your getting upset about "rude" people on an internet forum?
> 
> Jesus Christ - you need to get out more mate


i agree pal

theres more to life


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Chest Brah was a troll....Thats about it from what i've noticed?


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> i agree pal
> 
> theres more to life


Exactly. You still waxing your bum cheeks?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

MissBC said:


> we appreciate this is a male dominated board but that stuff should NOT be talked about in the open forum. Thats why we have the Male Animal and the Powder room for that stuff to be talked about. There have been right disgusting posts that have be posted *(by the same few members)* in the General conversation etc which is not on. And i know of atleast 3 girls that have been on the board a longtime that have decided not to come back anymore.


who are these,name and shame..dont be shy!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Majordomo said:


> Exactly. You still waxing your bum cheeks?


dont be so rude

but yes as a matter of fact i am, i like to moisturise straight after too


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

E45? Thats my preferred choice. I mix it up between shaving (as I need to do under my arms)


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Majordomo said:


> E45? Thats my preferred choice. I mix it up between shaving (as I need to do under my arms)


dude you are more likely to pull women if you dont shave you armpits you know

apparently under arm sweat is good for turning on womens hormone receptors


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Serious bro?

Hmm. May need to re-think this. I quite enjoy it though, at the point where I shave my armpits 2-3 times a week now. I shave my face once if that.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Majordomo said:


> Serious bro?
> 
> Hmm. May need to re-think this. I quite enjoy it though, at the point where I shave my armpits 2-3 times a week now. I shave my face once if that.


honest, it was on that human animal program that was on a bit ago

it has to be fresh sweat tho


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

I shaved my bollocks a few days ago.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Name, shame or report :thumbup1:
> 
> Only way owt will get done BC


the girls have been doing that.... reporting the posts but nothing i believe was being done hence why they said they were leaving!


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Looking good MissBC


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

SiPhil said:


> I shaved my bollocks a few days ago.


thats alright tho coz bollock sweat doesnt have the same affect i dont think


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

MissBC said:


> the girls have been doing that.... reporting the posts but nothing i believe was being done hence why they said they were leaving!


Why dont you just tell your BF?

DUH! 

I take action when I can, mostly reported posts come up on my blackberry so I can't log in until I am at the gym then more often than not I get caught up in other things.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

And here we have a prime example of a thread gone wrong. Bizzlewood posted a genuine question and within 3 pages it's turned into a discussion about shaving bums and balls. If I want to read or listen to this kind of boring trash I'd go and hang out with a bunch of 13 year olds.

Briar's right though. Reporting was done, no action was taken, people left.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Majordomo said:


> Looking good MissBC


what was the point of that post?


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> honest, it was on that human animal program that was on a bit ago
> 
> it has to be fresh sweat tho


I sometimes avoid washing for a day or two - this may not apply to me.


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

MissBC said:


> what was the point of that post?


Was a compliment...


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Why dont you just tell your BF?
> 
> DUH!
> 
> I take action when I can, mostly reported posts come up on my blackberry so I can't log in until I am at the gym then more often than not I get caught up in other things.


tbh im just sticking up for the girls as i dont have a problem, i hardly read stuff on here anymore so dont see all the crude stuff that gets posted.... but from what i have herd from some of the girls and from some of the random threads i have been linked to its not nice stuff to read!

I was marely just voicing what some of the girls have been saying as they arent here! i personally arent on here enough or dont read enough into the **** threads to see it or report it


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> And here we have a prime example of a thread gone wrong. Bizzlewood posted a genuine question and within 3 pages it's turned into a discussion about shaving bums and balls. If I want to read or listen to this kind of boring trash I'd go and hang out with a bunch of 13 year olds.
> 
> Briar's right though. Reporting was done, no action was taken, people left.


to be honest most of the post i read of yours are slagging members off

id rather read about shaven bums and whos mate is better looking than whos upset Gym Bunny today


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Majordomo said:


> Was a compliment...


Not sure DB will appreciate you reposting pics of his GF making comments about how good she looks?


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

MissBC said:


> thats cause this board is filled with sexest, flaming, STUPID, 'oh why dont i ask ukm what to have for breakfast' or 'would you bang her' threads that are uninteresting and some times vulgar.
> 
> UKM has lost most of its girl posters for that reason as the new and disgusting boys seem to get away with it all


Boys will be boys, right?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

IrishRaver said:


> Boys will be boys, right?


yes thats why you have the private MAN forum...

imagine new men or woman coming on and seeing the sh1t that gets written in here! it would put me off joining as it looks nothing like the informative bodybuilding board it once was!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> to be honest most of the post i read of yours are slagging members off
> 
> id rather read about shaven bums and whos mate is better looking than whos upset Gym Bunny today


You are missing the point! If you want to have a thread about about shaven bums or who's mate is better looking that is fine. It's the derailing of a completely unrelated topic that is the issue at hand.

As for slagging members off you seem to have no problem slagging me off. I have nothing further to say to you.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

TBH The forum has always been like this, its hardly a new problem, this board has always been 95% male, the posts have always been about bums and boobs, and the average IQ has always been on par with 12 year olds.....The General Section has always been the most visited section then the Steriod section, so basically this forum is made up of blokes that take steriods and want to have a laugh.....

If the board bans too much freedom of speach it will turn out like MT and nobody will post anymore....

Not that I care either way, tis the interweb and we can all choose what to read and what not too read....

If people leave then its up to them, but they could stay and choose to simply ignore the ignorant and carry on.....just dont bite.....

Peace and love x


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> You are missing the point! If you want to have a thread about about shaven bums or who's mate is better looking that is fine. It's the derailing of a completely unrelated topic that is the issue at hand.
> 
> As for slagging members off you seem to have no problem slagging me off. I have nothing further to say to you.


There are no rules to how you contribute to a thread you know?

and this first time ive had a pop at you, you have had several at me, you seem a bit too involved


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> TBH The forum has always been like this, its hardly a new problem, this board has always been 95% male, the posts have always been about bums and boobs, and the average IQ has always been on par with 12 year olds.....The General Section has always been the most visited section then the Steriod section, so basically this forum is made up of blokes that take steriods and want to have a laugh.....
> 
> *If the board bans too much freedom of speach it will turn out like MT and nobody will post anymore....*
> 
> ...


Im not taking sides here but in defence of lads being lads, on MT you can not talk about sex at all....

Low and behold, no female ever bother with it, food for thought.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

MissBC said:


> yes thats why you have the private MAN forum...
> 
> imagine new men or woman coming on and seeing the sh1t that gets written in here! it would put me off joining as it looks nothing like the informative bodybuilding board it once was!


I can think of nothing more gay than aspiring to be in an exclusively male forum, hence why have never applied.

Can I have membership to the powder room instead 

Thing is though - and correct me if I am wrong - but way I see it some of the issue is "unknowns" getting vulgar etc - they haven't taken time to build a rapport or get to know members or get known themselves, yet they jump in with risque stuff?

Like, just for example, I know Zara got severly pis$ed off with constant pic requests in her journal, most from folks she didn't know etc - could be pervs or anything - but I could go in, post "pics? :whistling:" and because she knows me, and I have had time to build the rapport where she knows I am not a perv, simply joking and actually taking pis$ she is fine with that (done it before :lol: ).

Not saying new/unknown people have to be treated differently in all aspects, but fact is, if you don't "know" someone, then certain things are a big off limits. Another example. In real life when you meet someone for first time you don't tell them all your sexist/racist etc jokes that we all get sent to phones and laugh at (even if we don't admit openly) but once you get to know them a bit, you do.

Am I anywhere near, or way off? :lol:


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

MissBC said:


> Not sure DB will appreciate you reposting pics of his GF making comments about how good she looks?


Are you actually serious...?

Perhaps if this will upset you/him then you shoudl not post them?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> You are missing the point! If you want to have a thread about about shaven bums or who's mate is better looking that is fine. It's the derailing of a completely unrelated topic that is the issue at hand.
> 
> As for slagging members off you seem to have no problem slagging me off. I have nothing further to say to you.


Derailing certain threads can be harmless and hilarious tho - obviously a bit of tact/time/place needs to be used though :thumbup1:

Rabs journal is my prime derail attack thread 

But I know him well, we are good mates.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Was_Eric said:


> There are no rules to how you contribute to a thread you know?
> 
> and this first time ive had a pop at you, you have had several at me, you seem a bit too involved


Actually Off topic conversations are prohibited, its just not stamped on very much by the mods.

That can change very quickly however.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> You are missing the point! If you want to have a thread about about shaven bums or who's mate is better looking that is fine. It's the derailing of a completely unrelated topic that is the issue at hand.
> 
> As for slagging members off you seem to have no problem slagging me off. I have nothing further to say to you.


To be fair Bizzle was not talking about what the girls consider rude established members who like to have a laugh with the boys on this forum. He was talking about the influx of new members who burned bridges before they were even built. You and a few others have turned it into this witch hunt because you can't fathom the sense of humour and banter going on.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

I have noticed that there are certain members who always post the same kind of tosh on threads they start or contribute to. So I dont read their threads anymore. I guess its more a case of self censorship (i.e. not reading threads that you know will get on your t*ts) and then reporting anything you truly find offensive.

Unfortunately its clear that those members who post those threads would not be welcome in AL or MA for that very reason so they can only post in the general forum.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Its just not how it used to be... 

Naa, has always been the same - but back in the day it was easier to manage due to size.

Now the boards a lot bigger, many more posts, loads more members.

Your always going to get a % of idiots posting, same as your always going to get a % of [email protected], pointless posts.

Now the numbers are bigger, unfortutally it goes without saying those numbers will and have got bigger.

There is a time and a place for a post, but members have to relise that not every post, every hour of the day can be policed by mods unfortuntally


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

gemc1981 said:


> I have noticed that there are certain members who always post the same kind of tosh on threads they start or contribute to. So I dont read their threads anymore. I guess its more a case of self censorship (i.e. not reading threads that you know will get on your t*ts) and then reporting anything you truly find offensive.
> 
> Unfortunately its clear that those members who post those threads would not be welcome in AL or MA for that very reason so they can only post in the general forum.


Spot on, not bad for a newbie lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

lol at everyone taking it so seriously.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Spot on, not bad for a newbie lol


I am a bronze member IF YOU PLEASE!!!!! :cursing: :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i thought all the rude comments towards myron yesterday was abit ott,at least wait

a few days before ripping the pish out of someones body


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Actually Off topic conversations are prohibited, its just not stamped on very much by the mods.
> 
> That can change very quickly however.


ha, really?

whooaa Gym Bunny, I am sorry for my misdirection

perhaps all your moaning is justified after all, i will seak your guidance from now on


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i think this forum has a good balance.

pi55 taking and funny threads are a good thing but when they turn to something more than that ,the threads are locked quickly.

i think the mods do what they do very well and keep the balance between humour and training.

there are some pointless threads but these can often turn out to be the funniest.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

mal said:


> i thought all the rude comments towards myron yesterday was abit ott,at least wait
> 
> a few days before ripping the pish out of someones body


Look at the threads he has posted since. Troll written all over them IMO


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> lol at everyone taking it so seriously.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Look at the threads he has posted since. Troll written all over them IMO


lol,its full of trolls lately ive noticed.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

cellaratt said:


> Most of the knowledgable people have gone quite and don't even post the usual banter because this place is slowly morphing into BB.com...Can't blame Lorain for wanting the membership numbers to rise but the Mod's seem to be allowing a unusual amount of flaming...Maybe it's down to the responsiblity of the general membership to report the abuse if we want to keep this a *informative bodybuilding resource*...


lol this deffo aint the pace i go for that.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Great White said:


> Its just not how it used to be...
> 
> Naa, has always been the same - but back in the day it was easier to manage due to size.
> 
> ...


Time for more mods :whistling:


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Time for more mods :whistling:


rs007, majordomo and was_eric for mods


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Majordomo said:


> rs007, majordomo and was_eric for mods


Who the fvck is majordomo 

And wasn't was_eric banned previously? That ass looks familiar.

rs007 - underhandedly crippling the competition since 1978 :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PS just curious - why no female mods? (tinytom doesnt count, that was surgical)

They'd prob be more attuned to picking up on this stuff, because, lets face it, men and women do think differently, simple fact.

EDIT ah just realised - private mod room is prob full of "what bird from the board would you do first" threads and similar :lol:


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

rs007 said:


> PS just curious - why no female mods? (tinytom doesnt count, that was surgical)
> 
> They'd prob be more attuned to picking up on this stuff, because, lets face it, men and women do think differently, simple fact.


I wondered if there were any female mods - guess not!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

gemc1981 said:


> I have noticed that there are certain members who always post the same kind of tosh on threads they start or contribute to. So I dont read their threads anymore. I guess its more a case of self censorship (i.e. not reading threads that you know will get on your t*ts) and then reporting anything you truly find offensive.
> 
> Unfortunately its clear that those members who post those threads would not be welcome in AL or MA for that very reason so they can only post in the general forum.


your first paragraph is spot on "if you dont like it dont read it"

your second is subjective tho, adult loung membership has become a bit of a joke, certain members starting to believe in their own importance

i'd of tried to explain myself better there but i got bored


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

FWIW I think the forum is [email protected] ATM and can't be @rsed with it much,


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

gemc1981 said:


> I wondered if there were any female mods - guess not!


Well as I say, you have tinytom, kinda, and I hear Robsta has just booked in for the op too :whistling:

Nah but seriously? Just curious on this if the one of the aims of the board is to encourage female presence? (I am just assuming there)


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

rs007 said:


> PS just curious - why no female mods? (tinytom doesnt count, that was surgical)


Cause for one week a month there would be more banned members then active...............*runs*


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

rs007 said:


> PS just curious - why no female mods? (tinytom doesnt count, that was surgical)
> 
> They'd prob be more attuned to picking up on this stuff, because, lets face it, men and women do think differently, simple fact.
> 
> EDIT ah just realised - private mod room is prob full of "what bird from the board would you do first" threads and similar :lol:


Used to have a female mod but she isnt here anymore. Mods actually have to have something to contribute so thats you out.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> TBH The forum has always been like this, its hardly a new problem, this board has always been 95% male, the posts have always been about bums and boobs, and the average IQ has always been on par with 12 year olds.....The General Section has always been the most visited section then the Steriod section, so basically this forum is made up of blokes that take steriods and want to have a laugh.....
> 
> If the board bans too much freedom of speach it will turn out like MT and nobody will post anymore....
> 
> ...


 Spot on MT


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Cause for one week a month there would be more banned members then active...............*runs*


You're lucky you didnt say that last week... negged and reported!!!!  :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Used to have a female mod but she isnt here anymore. Mods actually have to have something to contribute so thats you out.


Damn, that cut deep :crying:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

surely it is a case of. if you dont like what your reading then stop? dont read ten pages before deciding it isnt for you and moaning about it

if the thread title says 'look at the ar5e on her/him' then that would give a rough idea what its about.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Look at the threads he has posted since. Troll written all over them IMO


Spot on


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

rs007 said:


> PS just curious - why no female mods? (tinytom doesnt count, that was surgical)


Female MODS? You serious? the girls are only on here for us to perv at :lol:

On a serious Rs007 hit the nail on the head on page 4

dirty/pervy posts by established members are nearly always excepted..

I was having a laugh with Redkola about the state of her pubes the other day and it was seen as funny and acceptable, however if a newbie started questioning her grooming habits it would have been seen as disgusting, same with Zara MissBC and all the other ladies who have been on here a while.. Weeman could say something about sh1tting in their mouths and not one girl would be remotely offended..

way too hard to police tbh,


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

DB said:


> Female MODS? You serious? the girls are only on here for us to perv at :lol:
> 
> On a serious Rs007 hit the nail on the head on page 4
> 
> ...


DIRTY FVCKER!!!!!! NEGGED


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

DB said:


> Female MODS? You serious? the girls are only on here for us to perv at :lol:
> 
> On a serious Rs007 hit the nail on the head on page 4
> 
> ...


I guess its cos established members have contributed more to the boards in a positive way (i.e. helping people with training advice etc) rather than just posting rude ad offensive threads.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

jem and zara would make good mods...they suffer no fools.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

gemc1981 said:


> I guess its cos established members have contributed more to the boards in a positive way (i.e. helping people with training advice etc) rather than just posting rude ad offensive threads.


I'd say it was more jsut because they put in the time effort to build online friendships, get known etc with the people they are targetting.

For instance - we haven't spoke much, you don't know me, I don't know you. If I were to burst into one of your threads requesting pictures, nudge nudge, wink wink, you'd have every right to be pis$ed off and report me etc

As I say, I can go into Zaras journal who got specifically annoyed at this very thing a while back, and do it, because she knows me, and knows full well that if I were to post that comment, I am just making a bit of fun, nor seriously wanting pics - I mean why the fvck would I want her pics anway, she is an East Coaster FFS!!!!


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I'd say it was more jsut because they put in the time effort to build online friendships, get known etc with the people they are targetting.
> 
> For instance - we haven't spoke much, you don't know me, I don't know you. If I were to burst into one of your threads requesting pictures, nudge nudge, wink wink, you'd have every right to be pis$ed off and report me etc
> 
> As I say, I can go into Zaras journal who got specifically annoyed at this very thing a while back, and do it, because she knows me, and knows full well that if I were to post that comment, I am just making a bit of fun, nor seriously wanting pics - I mean why the fvck would I want her pics anway, she is an East Coaster FFS!!!!


Internet friends


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Majordomo said:


> rs007, *majordomo and was_eric *for mods


yea no.....


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

mal said:


> jem and zara would make good mods...they suffer no fools.


And they're both extremely hot-headed. People would be axed in great swathes.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

rs007 said:


> PS just curious - why no female mods? (tinytom doesnt count, that was surgical)
> 
> They'd prob be more attuned to picking up on this stuff, because, lets face it, men and women do think differently, simple fact.
> 
> *EDIT ah just realised - private mod room is prob full of "what bird from the board would you do first" threads and similar * :lol:


this will be the EXACT reason why they dont have any female mods, they dont want to ruin there man cave


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

MissBC said:


> yea no.....


How come? Care to elaborate?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

gemc1981 said:


> I have noticed that there are certain members who always post the same kind of tosh on threads they start or contribute to. So I dont read their threads anymore. I guess its more a case of self censorship (i.e. not reading threads that you know will get on your t*ts) and then reporting anything you truly find offensive.
> 
> *Unfortunately its clear that those members who post those threads would not be welcome in AL or MA for that very reason *so they can only post in the general forum.


Now I know why I keep getting bounced from AL access!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

MissBC said:


> yea no.....


why not? i have all the right skills

im level headed, subjective, objective, cool, funny, good looking, inteligent and i dont slime up to the women members

i dont know that much about bodybuilding mind, but with a bit of time i think i could be great


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

mal said:


> who are these,name and shame..dont be shy!


 h34r: :no: :whistling:

:innocent:


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

rs007 said:


> I'd say it was more jsut because they put in the time effort to build online friendships, get known etc with the people they are targetting.
> 
> *For instance - we haven't spoke much, you don't know me, I don't know you. If I were to burst into one of your threads requesting pictures, nudge nudge, wink wink, you'd have every right to be pis$ed off and report me etc*As I say, I can go into Zaras journal who got specifically annoyed at this very thing a while back, and do it, because she knows me, and knows full well that if I were to post that comment, I am just making a bit of fun, nor seriously wanting pics - I mean why the fvck would I want her pics anway, she is an East Coaster FFS!!!!


You are right I dont "know" you BUT I have seen you contribute to other threads and, if you were to post something like that, could see from your profile what other threads you had posted on and the type of things you had said and be able to judge whether you were being a perv or joking. There are members on here who, judging by their posts, I would be offended at that sort of thing because they dont make any sensible contribution. In any event, as you dont know me you wouldnt do that cos thats not why you are a member of UKM.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Majordomo said:


> How come? Care to elaborate?


because there are people that have been here ALOT longer and have contributed ALOT more useful information than you and they dont post pics of members commenting how good they look in the middle of a thread which is debating about the fact that the men of the forum doing and saying adn posting stupid things.........


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

MissBC said:


> because there are people that have been here ALOT longer and have contributed ALOT more useful information than you and they dont post pics of members commenting how good they look in the middle of a thread which is debating about the fact that the men of the forum doing and saying adn posting stupid things.........


what about me?


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

no female should be a mod becuase there is no need for more mods


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Was_Eric said:


> what about me?


tbh there are alot of other people who have a very good presence on this board, who take time out of their day to help others, who post really informative stuff and generally help this site achieve what it is supposed to. IMO i would recommend others fisrt but thats just MY opinion


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Jem for Mod!!  !! I kind of like the idea of having a female authoritative figure in play, be like dicing with death on a regular basis, oh the thrill of it!!!


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Just my two penneth.

I am a member of a few boards and also run a board of my own although substantially smaller than UKM.

One problem you have is information overload. I am guessing in the early days people didnt mind repeating themselves over and over again. "Suggest a routine" "im not growing" "My first cycle" etc etc

Now the site is in abundance with that sort of information. I can search for almost any topic and guranteed to find a topic where it has already been discussed. You also have probably some of the best stickies o have seen. SO and "serious" noob similar to myself can pretty much get what they want with out even posting. By now all the old heads and original members are probably sick and tired of correcting routines and saying the same stuff over and over.

Therefore the topics are going to be random, far more general and more of a socail chit chat board than a focussed body building board.

Also, a the site grows the percentage of time wasters will increase. Its like that in any walk of life. The busier the pub the more dcikheads there is likely to be etc.

When I first started my site on snooker and pool everyone was talking about shot selection, top breaks, technical shots, cues blah blah blah. Now I go on there and it is purely talk about my night out, who I have banged etc.

I like this site. Its fast becomming my main board I think it has a nice balance of helpful people, good info, a laugh, funny forums and dciks and so on. I like to talk about BB I also like to talk about ****e sometimes.

The one thing that bothers me about this site is I feel I have to prove myself to become a decent member. Very few people responded to my first posts about routines, supplementation or even followed my journal. Now a few months in people are actually starting to communicate with me and respond. At one stage my biggest response was from a forum about ugly girls (and I got reps) rather than a question on Supps. I found it annoying.

I am guessing that there has been so many fly by nights and so many noobs asking the same questions weeek in and week out and never seem to post any improvement or show that they have taken onboard the info provided. So when a guy liek myself who is 100% committed to my training my diet and improvingmy phsique comes on no one believes me and by the time I have proven myself I would have done it with out the help of any of the serious competition BB on here. Which is a shame.

I looked at members like PowerHouse and Xpower and have seen how they have been committed to the cause and how they have changed their physique over the last year or two and thats who I a want advice from and what I aspire to.

People also see I joined in 2007 and priobably guess that I havent posted much or I am a time waster. I broke bones in my neck. I couldnt train. But we all get tarred with the noob brush.

Sorry for the rant but this is the truth of how I feel. I now start 50% of my forums on things that interest me like supp, training etc and the other 50% on crap like dating and football. It seems the only sure way of establishing myself as a member

RANT OVER


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Majordomo said:


> Internet friends


Yes and now, I got to meet Zara after speakign to her on line on forums etc, and, will probably continue to meet a fair few people I have got to know on here, over the years...

But internet only... friendship maybe wrong word - but you do get to "know" people, build rapports etc


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

MissBC said:


> tbh there are alot of other people who have a very good presence on this board, who take time out of their day to help others, who post really informative stuff and generally help this site achieve what it is supposed to. IMO i would recommend others fisrt but thats just MY opinion


me too 

i have no interest in being a mod

and dont rate my bodybuilding knowledge in compared to some other members


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm not saying that general conversations shouldn't be modified, but I think a problem with this forum is that there are so many boards thus making it hard to browse. For instance, in the 'Diet and Nutrition' section there are 4 boards and 10 other sub boards... this is much the same for other sections, making it very hard to browse just bodybuilding posts.

Due to the number of boards available I (like most I'd imagine) use the 'New Post' page to browse the site, but there are obviously A LOT of general conversation posts mixed in with the bb'ing posts. For me it's not a problem, but if there was a way to browse all post in each section it would improve the functionality of the site eg, when you click on 'Diet and Nutrition' rather than just being presented with the 14 boards and sub boards, you would see all the posts from these boards lumped together.

This wouldn't solve problems there may, or may not, exist in the general conversation section, but at least it would enable someone only wanting to see bb'ing related posts to navigate the forum without having to dive in and out of numerous separate boards.

Like MissBC said, even in the few months I've been posting here, I can also think of two high posting members who you don't see anymore, both happen to be female. It's a real shame if knowledgeable members are posting less or even quiting the site regardless of gender because of new members... but maybe this is just an organic process (albeit one that could, to some extent, be influenced by the mods). On the other hand, this is my favourite forum from any of my interests, I don't post regular on other forums and probably have a higher post count on here then I do on any other forum, some of which I've been a member for 6+ years lol.

...just my two pence worth.


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

MissBC said:


> because there are people that have been here ALOT longer and have contributed ALOT more useful information than you and they dont post pics of members commenting how good they look in the middle of a thread which is debating about the fact that the men of the forum doing and saying adn posting stupid things.........


Would you have preferred me creating a brand new thread dedicated to my single though, for a split second - that your muscle tone looked good from your first show?

High horse


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> And they're both extremely hot-headed. People would be axed in great swathes.


I don't think Gem is hot headed. :confused1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

gemc1981 said:


> You are right I dont "know" you BUT I have seen you contribute to other threads and, if you were to post something like that, could see from your profile what other threads you had posted on and the type of things you had said and be able to judge whether you were being a perv or joking. There are members on here who, judging by their posts, I would be offended at that sort of thing because they dont make any sensible contribution. In any event, as you dont know me you wouldnt do that cos thats not why you are a member of UKM.


Cheers gemc - the fact you ahve picked this up about me kinda validates my point, and I get where you are coming from too.

pics? :whistling: :lol:

My missus is on here regular anyway BTW, if any more proof was needed that I was joking


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> *Jem for Mod!!*  !! I kind of like the idea of having a female authoritative figure in play, be like dicing with death on a regular basis, oh the thrill of it!!!


if you were gonna have a female mod thats where my vote would go aswell


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> if you were gonna have a female mod thats where my vote would go aswell


She is lovely...


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> me too
> 
> i have no interest in being a mod
> 
> *and dont rate my bodybuilding knowledge in compared to some other members*


its easy to tell the ones who dont know **** because all they do is reword the post above their own . unfortunaly there are more that 'THINK' they know alot and a small % that actually do.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

rs007 said:


> *My missus is on here regular anyway BTW*, if any more proof was needed that I was joking


no she isnt, stoping making up that u have a gf....... ur just a big fat perve rams..............


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

All very well, but you have to be objective, being a mod not just banning folk because you don't like X person.

"You've been banned because a mod has found you to be: A díck"


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I just think there's been a lot of knob heads on here generally over the last few months, mainly trolling types who talk it up but are probably 7 stone and about 14 years old.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> All very well, but you have to be objective, being a mod not just banning folk because you don't like X person.
> 
> "You've been banned because a mod has found you to be: A díck"


How have you survived for so long then...  ...Must have greased a few palms and slipped through the net!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> How have you survived for so long then...  ...Must have greased a few palms and slipped through the net!


By contributing. And by the mods not being hot headed and calmly doing their job.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

G-fresh said:


> Jem for Mod!!  !! I kind of like the idea of having a female authoritative figure in play, be like dicing with death on a regular basis, oh the thrill of it!!!


Agreed


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Cause for one week a month there would be more banned members then active...............*runs*


You forget this is a bodybuilding board and many aint natty pmsl :wink:



DB said:


> Female MODS? You serious? the girls are only on here for us to perv at :lol:
> 
> On a serious Rs007 hit the nail on the head on page 4
> 
> ...


Its not hard to police Baz.... not when the girls are pointing out the specific threads and posts, as Lorian has asked us to do..... and yet still nothing is done.

I'd still like to know why theres a thread still in general with comments discussing who to "have a go on" someones "beef flaps" and "getting balls deep into her guts". Surely this is something that should be in MA?



suliktribal said:


> All very well, but you have to be objective, being a mod not just banning folk because you don't like X person.
> 
> "You've been banned because a mod has found you to be: A díck"


lol. Mate do you know what... you're making insinuations in this thread about me being hotheaded etc, be a man and come out and say what you think instead of the sleekit digs. This is why I rejected your friend requests on here and on facebook.... I dont like your snidey comments. Or is this the reason you are making them.....? :whistling:

FYI I mod on two other related boards and was at one point on 4 but two owners since decided to close theirs as they couldnt be bothered with the cost/trouble. I think in 5-6 years I've prob banned about 2 people and that was for outright threatening other members lol. That said I dont envy the mods job on this board.... they get no thanks at all for what is clearly a tricky job to get right, and it must spoil their enjoyment of the board somewhat.

Standing up and speaking your mind, refusing to suffer fools etc is one thing. Many of this mods on this board do the same but dont ban people every five minutes lol. I think many of you just have issues with women tbh..... :whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Smitch said:


> I just think there's been a lot of knob heads on here generally over the last few months, mainly trolling types who talk it up but are probably 7 stone and about 14 years old.


I agree.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I just think there's been a lot of knob heads on here generally over the last few months, mainly trolling types who talk it up but are probably 7 stone and about 14 years old.


theres knobheads been on here for years aswell who seem to be able to use all the right words and phrases but just dont do them

i think the saying amoungst non forum using bb is 'to much typing, not enough training'


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'd still like to know why theres a thread still in general with comments discussing who to "have a go on" someones "beef flaps" and "getting balls deep into her guts". Surely this is something that should be in MA?


Is that the thread started at the weekend I think it was? Can't remember title.

I was in it, posting up the odd pic, all decent - except for the one of that Kim woman out of celebrity - which was very clearly a joke and taking the pis$ out of the thread itself...

Think I pretty much kept myself clear of any crude comments tho (frantically running back to check :lol: ), as is my usual modus operandi unless obviously taking pis$.

Think RK was even in at some points. If we are talking about the same thread, I think it was general safe APART from individual comments, if those offended.

I just don't want it all to be MA only because that is just gay, a private forum full of men. Can I be a honorary girl and get in the powder room? My penis is really small, you wont even notice it - I know RK def doesn't, always asking is it in yet


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Its not hard to police Baz.... not when the girls are pointing out the specific threads and posts, as Lorian has asked us to do..... and yet still nothing is done.


If all else fails - name and shame then :thumbup1:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

I've been on various forums now - ranging from car forums to this one, and they've all ended up with threads like this. People saying that older members are leaving, constant posting of pointless crap, complaints about how people should do a search, 'just not the same as it used to be' etc and imo it is just what happens when a forum gets bigger and there are more users. Either that or i should take a hint....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Read allk this post , some good points and some basic moans, pretty much similair to the threads and posts most folks are moaning about..

In my opinion i would rather have someone come on to a forum and be a little bit funny and original, in the right forum with the relevant topic heading, than some one that comes on and says, recommend me a good breakfast. or can anyone give me a workout routine. they are the people that should be banned. and like whats been said by someone on here that i think was spot on, if we didnt have the general banter, "what else is there to say" that hasnt already been discussed ???? it may as well not be a forum just a 10 page list of stickies from the same 20 people giving there opinions about Diet, Routines, and what steroids to use...

It is a sad place that we have people getting upset about threads with picures of women or blokes with long necks or anything like that in it ... Im sure there are a lot worse things in life to happen than to read , would you do her/ or him....

Come on guys lets have things in perspective.. the mods do a good job and it is a bloody big job, if i go to bed and wake up and just search new posts theres over 4 pages worth.. surely they cant be expected to keep up with everything ... but like already said if you have a problem with a header on a post then dont read it... if you open a badly named thread to find what you wasnt expecting just report the thread... Simple self managing little things that will stop you getting stressed about it....

And if you cant do any of the above, then unfortunately you probably wont like any forum on the whole internet so stop going on them !!!!


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Its a shame that folks are turning their back on the foum. Especially when there is an ignore function. If you don't like what someone posts, don't read. The trouble is that curiosity is a bugger and even when you don't like what someone types you stil have to read it to cement your hate for them.

I haven't been here too long, try not to get involved in the trash thats posted but I have seen a decline recently. I have also seen long standing members lash out too.

Shame.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

rs007 said:


> My penis is really small, you wont even notice it - I know RK def doesn't, always asking is it in yet


best comment all therad LMAO............................ can i call u ramena


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh, and isn't Katy a mod? or does she just control AL access etc?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

just access...


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

surely adult lounge is too much of a sausage fest? :lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

benicillin said:


> I've been on various forums now - ranging from car forums to this one, and they've all ended up with threads like this. People saying that older members are leaving, constant posting of pointless crap, complaints about how people should do a search, 'just not the same as it used to be' etc and imo it is just what happens when a forum gets bigger and there are more users. Either that or i should take a hint....


You still got the pug?


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> You still got the pug?


no mate sold that over a year ago now


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

MissBC said:


> just access...


Oh OK, cool.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

rs007 said:


> If all else fails - come to Wales! :thumbup1:


On topic..

There was a mention of 'influx of idiots', it's probably just bigger than usual - seems it anyway. These threads come along..

It can be funny, I agree - in moderate amounts

e.g. found nc007 a complete d1ck in his first big thread, started to find him funny after that, now it's wearing thin again..trying too hard.

..then on the other hand gemilky's thread on opportunities in your life is a great read, a little heated but the info is there.

When every Bob joins off the street and starts acting the stereotypical 'my age' to try and make a name for themselves it takes the p1ss-grow up a little.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

benicillin said:


> no mate sold that over a year ago now


Fair, haven't been on the owners page in ages! Lost interest in it tbf, I used to go under the name of Pierre..


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

nc007 said:


> surely adult lounge is too much of a sausage fest? :lol:


there is a show us your c0ck thread


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

SALKev said:


> On topic..
> 
> There was a mention of 'influx of idiots', it's probably just bigger than usual - seems it anyway. These threads come along..
> 
> ...


what is that ment to mean? trying to hard lol when have i even tried to be funny or a troll


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

thing is with this whole internet 0llocks is there seems to be some sort of crowd that you have to please before your 'in' so to speak.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

nc007 said:


> what is that ment to mean? trying to hard lol when have i even tried to be funny or a troll


Think it comes naturally to you mate, with your stories..


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

SALKev said:


> On topic..
> 
> There was a mention of 'influx of idiots', it's probably just bigger than usual - seems it anyway. These threads come along..
> 
> ...


nc007 is alright mate

just coz you have something against him doesnt mean anybody else does

there have always been new people on the board, some last some dont

this forum isnt real life, just chill and have a laugh


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

nc007 said:


> what is that ment to mean? trying to hard lol when have i even tried to be funny or a troll


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

i've applied for adult lounge twice now, still no response. Starting to get a complex


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> thing is with this whole internet 0llocks is there seems to be some sort of crowd that you have to please before your 'in' so to speak.


there are people who believe they are part of the top dog crew but the only people who care about them is them

take the p|55 out of them, its fun


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> there are people who believe they are part of the top dog crew but the only people who care about them is them
> 
> take the p|55 out of them, its fun


the worrying thing is your right!!! im top dog on the internet and what i say is gospel!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

benicillin said:


> i've applied for adult lounge twice now, still no response. Starting to get a complex


dont loose sleep over it. really dont!!!!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

benicillin said:


> i've applied for adult lounge twice now, still no response. Starting to get a complex


a thread is created in the lounge that is usually called something like "access requests for december" or whatever

your request will have been in there and you will have been discussed

if you havent been given access its likely that some fool has slagged you off

the same fool probably believe they are part of the top dog crew

honestly mate the AL is cr/\p, really crap, and the general section is much better


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Is that the thread started at the weekend I think it was? Can't remember title.
> 
> I was in it, posting up the odd pic, all decent - except for the one of that Kim woman out of celebrity - which was very clearly a joke and taking the pis$ out of the thread itself...
> 
> ...


lmao.... dunno if it was the same one. It was Raptor debating which of two celebrities he'd rather "have a go on".

Blatantly a MA thread but the boy is too thick to understand the difference.

We've named many of the offenders already Rams....


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> a thread is created in the lounge that is usually called something like "access requests for december" or whatever
> 
> your request will have been in there and you will have been discussed
> 
> ...


haha all true imo.

and what the fck is there to "discuss" lmao its a sh1tty little private forum were 90% are men lmao and the women...well that is most likely debatable as well.... 

so it realy is nothing specail unless you want to see c0cks and fist up ass's i wouldnt bother tbh :lol:


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> a thread is created in the lounge that is usually called something like "access requests for december" or whatever
> 
> your request will have been in there and you will have been discussed
> 
> ...


Do you get told that you've been denied then? Or do you just assume if your not in?


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

I blame Jeremy Kyle.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> nc007 is alright mate
> 
> just coz you have something against him doesnt mean anybody else does
> 
> ...


Read my post again and you'll find no evidence of me saying or even implying I have something against him.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

SALKev said:


> Read my post again and you'll find no evidence of me saying or even implying I have something against him.


ok mate, sorry if i misunderstood


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Little Ron said:


> Do you get told that you've been denied then? Or do you just assume if your not in?


i dunno if youll get told, probly not

it would be fairer if you were, if you got a pm saying you didnt get in because this member said this and this other member said that

at least then you would get the chance to defend yourself


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Board has grown, so get more mods in. Zara'd do a good job tbf.

was_eric has always been a bit of a knob imo. Just sayin :lol:

Report threads that should be moved to AL. Coupled with more mods = better chance of it being picked up on before it gets out of hand/'upsets' anyone pmsl.

As for the trolling thing it used to annoy me but some of them are actually funny as hell.. and most members are that gullible and play up to it makes some seriously good entertainment, like SiPhil getting all bent out of shape yesterday with that MarlonG thread or whatever his name is. Can't stop them joining, if they break rules report them and they'll be banned.

Simples!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> thing is with this whole internet 0llocks is there seems to be some sort of crowd that you have to please before your 'in' so to speak.


So true... Just look at how people get treated with hench buff avys compared to those who dont, very big difference id say.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Board has grown, so get more mods in. Zara'd do a good job tbf.
> 
> was_eric has always been a bit of a knob imo. Just sayin :lol:
> 
> ...


youve called me worse dude 

i agree with trolling tho, i find it funny, i dont know why people get worked up about it

that myron g thread that was deleted was one of the funiest that has been on for a while


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

nc007 said:


> haha all true imo.
> 
> and what the fck is there to "discuss" lmao its a sh1tty little private forum were 90% are men lmao and the women...well that is most likely debatable as well....
> 
> *so it realy is nothing specail unless you want to see c0cks and fist up ass's* i wouldnt bother tbh :lol:


I do I do !!!!


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> i dunno if youll get told, probly not
> 
> it would be fairer if you were, if you got a pm saying you didnt get in because this member said this and this other member said that
> 
> at least then you would get the chance to defend yourself


No way would you be told who doesn't want you in as thats not fair. Goes against the point of having a private room if posts from in there are told to those without access.

A PM to let you know you've not been successful would be nice though but would take up someones valuable time. Actually a reason why would be nice but you don't have to know the ins and outs and who said it.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Little Ron said:


> No way would you be told who doesn't want you in as thats not fair. Goes against the point of having a private room if posts from in there are told to those without access.
> 
> A PM to let you know you've not been successful would be nice though but would take up someones valuable time. Actually a reason why would be nice but you don't have to know the ins and outs and who said it.


maybe that wouldnt be fair dude, maybe your right

when you see some of the reasons tho man you might disagree


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

andysutils said:


> So true... Just look at how people get treated with hench buff avys compared to those who dont, very big difference id say.


of course, its fvcking comical.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> maybe that wouldnt be fair dude, maybe your right
> 
> when you see some of the reasons tho man you might disagree


So where is this adult lounge then ??? does it only come visible if accepted ?? and whats MA ??? who do you apply to to get nominated ??


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> So where is this adult lounge then ??? does it only come visible if accepted ?? and whats MA ??? who do you apply to to get nominated ??


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/rules-guides/115434-accessing-private-forums.html


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> youve called me worse dude
> 
> i agree with trolling tho, i find it funny, i dont know why people get worked up about it
> 
> that myron g thread that was deleted was one of the funiest that has been on for a while


This is the first time you and I have 'interacted' chap, nor have I really mentioned your posts before! You get people that annoy you online just as you would say.. at work or at school or at the the gym. A high % of the posts I see of yours, I dislike but I've never made a big deal out of it. Was just trying to add a bit of humour, hence the smiley 

Myron was clearly NOT a powerlifter and when I asked what he was sponsored for I don't really think anyone clocked on to what I meant :lol:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Heineken said:


> This is the first time you and I have 'interacted' chap, nor have I really mentioned your posts before! You get people that annoy you online just as you would say.. at work or at school or at the the gym. A high % of the posts I see of yours, I dislike but I've never made a big deal out of it. Was just trying to add a bit of humour, hence the smiley
> 
> Myron was clearly NOT a powerlifter and when I asked what he was sponsored for I don't really think anyone clocked on to what I meant :lol:


we have talked before, i used to be erics44

i think you disliked my posts then too

but dont worry, i dont like yours either


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

.. me neither :lol:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Heineken said:


> .. me neither :lol:


nah your alright man, im not bothered what you write

in fact im not bothered what anybody writes

im just not f*uck*in a*rse* at all

in the slightest

simples


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

so after 12 pages have we decided if mike tyson would beat bruce lee in a fight


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

chestbrah would beat both.

Or Marlon. Probs Marlon actually as he has trophies?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The smart money is on Van Damme.

But i think Jet Li is under rated, and he'd kick Jackie Chans ass any day of the week.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

Smitch said:


> The smart money is on Van Damme.
> 
> But i think Jet Li is under rated, and he'd kick Jackie Chans ass any day of the week.


whoever would win they would all have to pass the strict entry procees as set up by the' in crowd' to be classed as a worthy poster on here


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Smitch said:


> The smart money is on Van Damme.
> 
> But i think Jet Li is under rated, and he'd kick Jackie Chans ass any day of the week.


Yes but Tony Jaa would kick all there asses after that ....


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> whoever would win they would all have to pass the strict entry procees as set up by the' in crowd' to be classed as a worthy poster on here


As hard as they are none of them are cool enough to get respect among the gods of UKM.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

Smitch said:


> As hard as they are none of them are cool enough to get respect among the gods of UKM.


respect can only be give ONCE you have dieted!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Yes but Tony Jaa would kick all there asses after that ....


Steven Seagal would do them all.

I've got a video where he beats up six blokes on a boat, i can lend it to if you need proof.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> respect can only be give ONCE you have dieted!


And stepped on stage... :laugh:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Smitch said:


> The smart money is on Van Damme.
> 
> But i think Jet Li is under rated, and he'd kick Jackie Chans ass any day of the week.


i bet dolph lundgren was a hard [email protected] in his hayday


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Steven Seagal would do them all.
> 
> I've got a video where he beats up six blokes on a boat, i can lend it to if you need proof.


Your right mate seagal is the sh1t when it comes to real life hardmen.... he really was hard as nails lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

oh and by the way


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> i bet dolph lundgren was a hard [email protected] in his hayday


watching a bit too much rocky mate lol !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Your right mate seagal is the sh1t when it comes to real life hardmen.... he really was hard as nails lol


he is lethal at that bare knuckle origami sh1t. not as good as hard as mariusz suckmeofski though. he hard coz he has big traps


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> watching a bit too much rocky mate lol !!!


haha, nah, i was thinking expendables actually, and then it made me think of universal soldier

:lol:

did he make any more??? :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

paul81 said:


> i bet dolph lundgren was a hard [email protected] in his hayday


Reckon he still is


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

paul81 said:


> haha, nah, i was thinking expendables actually, and then it made me think of universal soldier
> 
> :lol:
> 
> did he make any more??? :confused1: :confused1:


He was He-Man in Masters of the Universe.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

SiPhil said:


> He was He-Man in Masters of the Universe.


And he REALLY does have the power.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Anyone remember "bigfoot and the muscle machines"...


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Holy **** yes!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reps for that mate! Loved this as a kid!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> Anyone remember "bigfoot and the muscle machines"...


No but i remember Jamie and his magic torch lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

MissBC said:


> best comment all therad LMAO............................ can i call u ramena


Only if you back my campaign to be allowed powder room access

I'll even post pics of me in my pink bikini that I keep "for special"

:lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Only if you back my campaign to be allowed powder room access
> 
> I'll even post pics of me in my pink bikini that I keep "for special"
> 
> :lol:


seen them already, RK posted them in the PR ageeeeessssssss ago.........


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Only if you back my campaign to be allowed powder room access
> 
> I'll even post pics of me in my pink bikini that I keep "for special"
> 
> :lol:


somehow, i get the impression that the 'lol' emoticon is purely a double bluff, like you're making people think you're joking about the pink bikini - when really, it's deadly serious. :tongue:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Right, bottom line - female contingent getting annoyed at a few members and their comments, been reported, nothing been done - confidence being lost in the policing of the board.

About right?

Way I see it there are two possible things going on here, or a combo of each:

Some people are bang out of order and needing warned/banned

Some people are being over sensitive

I am not backing either, I haven't been as active on here recently and was completely unaware.

But surely something needs looking at, one way or t'other?

Just to get thread back on topic like.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

benicillin said:


> somehow, i get the impression that the 'lol' emoticon is purely a double bluff, like you're making people think you're joking about the pink bikini - when really, it's deadly serious. :tongue:


I assure you it is deadly serious

Just to take thread back off topic again :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

MissBC said:


> seen them already, RK posted them in the PR ageeeeessssssss ago.........


damn her, damn her to hell.

I'm applying for MA access with immediate effect, gonna post all manner of pics of her by way of retribution


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyway, i'm off for a pint.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Anyway, i'm off for a pint.


me 2.

but will it affect my gains for the forthcoming olympia?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Just ate 8 crispy slices of bacon with a little smear of mustard...


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

G-fresh said:


> Just ate 8 crispy slices of bacon with a little smear of mustard...


a smear test of mustard


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> me 2.
> 
> but will it affect my gains for the forthcoming olympia?


Not if you drink it while standing on one leg and then nip off to the bogs for a quick tug and 50 plyometric push ups.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I really am going now!!!!


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Can we please get back to the matter at hand, before the topic got derailed ....................

shaving bollocks and buttcracks. :cool2:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

rs007 said:


> damn her, damn her to hell.
> 
> I'm applying for MA access with immediate effect, gonna post all manner of pics of her by way of retribution


im sure DB will love to see evidence of her 'bush' that apparently goes half way down her thighs  LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Not if you drink it while standing on one leg and then nip off to the bogs for a quick tug and 50 plyometric push ups.


ive just rang ahead to the pub and they have assured me i will be able to do pull ups off the toilet door frame!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

1russ100 said:


> ive just rang ahead to the pub and they have assured me i will be able to do pull ups off the toilet door frame!!


Just make sure you watch your form, can be a b!tch to get right off those door frames!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Little Ron said:


> Oh, and isn't Katy a mod? or does she just control AL access etc?


Nope...wouldn't mind being one though :whistling:

To clarify, I don't 'control' AL access; it's the members that make the desicions. I simply grant access based on the system agreed upon by members a few months ago.

I think you asked at some point about knowing if you're in the AL? On the 8th of each month requests are either approved/denied. If you get access then you see it appear in the 'private forums' section near the bottom of the homepage.

Back to topic:

Although I have a few gripes with certain types of posts, my main concern is with posts that are unsuitable for youngsters to read and is why I feel that such posts should be made in the 'adult' forums.

I also however feel that people's posts are a reflection on themselves and can be very telling....sure helps me decide who's threads/posts to bother with or not :laugh:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

so if i applied at the start of november, chances are i was denied?

i'm deeply hurt


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Katy said:


> Nope...wouldn't mind being one though :whistling:
> 
> To clarify, I don't 'control' AL access; *it's the members that make the desicions.* I simply grant access based on the system agreed upon by members a few months ago.


You mean about half a dozen members make the decisions, surely. Doesn't matter what the majority want or if the majority are indifferent, it only takes a few to stop new people joining.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

SiPhil said:


> You mean about half a dozen members make the decisions, surely. Doesn't matter what the majority want or if the majority are indifferent, it only takes a few to stop new people joining.


I'll only make this one further comment on the matter in this htread as it isn't related to the OP...

...the current system for AL access was decided by member's after many people complained about the previous system. If someone doesn't agree with the current system then they are free to make further suggestions (in an appropriate thread). That could then even lead to a poll where members can vote on the apporach/system they best prefer.

It is impossible to please everyone but the main aim of having some sort of screening system is to enable people to feel comfortable contributing in the lounge. The current system was implemented in response to member's comments and complaints...I think that demonstrates that members' concerns were listened to and will continue to be.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

cellaratt said:


> Most of the knowledgable people have gone quite and don't even post the usual banter because this place is slowly morphing into BB.com...Can't blame Lorain for wanting the membership numbers to rise but the Mod's seem to be allowing a unusual amount of flaming...Maybe it's down to the responsiblity of the general membership to report the abuse if we want to keep this a informative bodybuilding resource...


The banter and collection of knowledge can both happen, most people silver and above who have been around a while know if they want to have a laugh and mess around they do it in general discussion because that has no set topics. If they want to ask serious questions and have serious high quality feedback they go to a specialist section like supplements or nutrition etc, they generally are a lot tidier imo


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

Katy said:


> Nope...wouldn't mind being one though :whistling:
> 
> To clarify, I don't 'control' AL access; it's the members that make the desicions. I simply grant access based on the system agreed upon by members a few months ago.
> 
> ...


with this being the case, should journals be in the adult section because should youngters be reading about people taking every pharmacutical drug known to the human race , just to barely place in a local show???


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

CoffeeFiend said:


> The banter and collection of knowledge can both happen, most people silver and above who have been around a while know if they want to have a laugh and mess around they do it in general discussion because that has no set topics. If they want to ask serious questions and have serious high quality feedback they go to a specialist section like supplements or nutrition etc, they generally are a lot tidier imo


This town needs a Sheriff again...  ...


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I havn't posted much on here for a while now due to just being busy with lots of sh*t going on in my life but I have been on lurking about recently and I have noticed quite a few mouthy new members but like someone has already said this happens now and again, you get an influx then slowly but surely they get banned..............its a shame though if female members are really leaving because of this like Miss BC said as thats not on!


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Katy said:


> Nope...wouldn't mind being one though :whistling:
> 
> To clarify, I don't 'control' AL access; it's the members that make the desicions. I simply grant access based on the system agreed upon by members a few months ago.
> 
> I think you asked at some point about knowing if you're in the AL? On the 8th of each month requests are either approved/denied. If you get access then you see it appear in the 'private forums' section near the bottom of the homepage.


I don't think I asked if I had been approved access or not (???), I guessed I was denied as my settings page shows a date when I had requested access and hasn't changed. If that remains as it currently is, does that mean that I cannot apply again in the future when I am more established??


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

1russ100 said:


> with this being the case, should journals be in the adult section because should youngters be reading about people taking every pharmacutical drug known to the human race , just to barely place in a local show???


That is a good point and is an issue that exists throughout the whole site...after all, it's a body building forum so there isn't really a way of hiding certain facts. I personally feel that the pharmacutical aspect of BBing that is evident on the forum can at least help advise and educate those who are going to try certain things any way...at least they'll be more safe and aware by using this forum. That's simply my opinion on the matter. It's almost like, when at school, I was taught about drugs, so that at least when I encountered them I could make an informed decision. And it's like when heroin addicts are taught safe ways to inject; they're going to do it anyway but at least they'll be more safe.

I don't however think that certain highly sexual and sometimes crude/vulgar comments are relevant to a youngster coming to the forum to learn about BBing. I'm all for banter, the sexual discussions and general chat and I personally feel that it makes the site more fun. I just think that some people should be careful where they post things.



Little Ron said:


> *I don't think I asked if I had been approved access or not (???)*, I guessed I was denied as my settings page shows a date when I had requested access and hasn't changed. If that remains as it currently is, does that mean that I cannot apply again in the future when I am more established??


My mistake then, sorry.

If you have AL queries please either email me or post in the 'About UK-Muscle section'


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

Katy said:


> *That is a good point and is an issue that exists throughout the whole site...after all, it's a body building forum so there isn't really a way of hiding certain facts. I personally feel that the pharmacutical aspect of BBing that is evident on the forum can at least help advise and educate those who are going to try certain things any way...at least they'll be more safe and aware by using this forum. That's simply my opinion on the matter. It's almost like, when at school, I was taught about drugs, so that at least when I encountered them I could make an informed decision. And it's like when heroin addicts are taught safe ways to inject; they're going to do it anyway but at least they'll be more safe.*
> 
> I agree with you. Its just as ukm is probably the leading internet forum in the uk it could be the link between bb and the general public.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

1russ100 said:


> suddenly 'look at the ar5e on this' threads dont seem so bad.
> 
> just to clarify im not anti drug use whatsoever


Completely agree. I don't think there is a lot a secondary school age kid would be shocked about on this site with regards to sexual language and topics. But with regards to ASS and other drugs, it could open their eyes to a whole new world they hadn't even considered, when all they were searching for was a way to get bigger guns.

I'm not suggesting any topic should be censored or made private, but surely if youngsters were the main concern here it would be steroids and supplements that should be top of the list of topics to censor.

tbh I think the whole AL and children thing is OT with regards to the OP's point anyway. If someones being rude or offensive to other members then I don't see why this behaviour would be suitable on any board... especially one's that aren't even accessible to new members.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Bit hypocritical as I do post in this section but..............

Personally I would prefer a forum where there were a limited number of sections and no general bollox talk section.

Being a nosey fella I joined both the AL and MA had a look about, it wernt my thing so asked Lorian to pull my access which he did.

However, this is a cyber world, not the real world and should we really be bothered about what form it takes? I tend to challenge some things I read but in the main I can't be ar$ed.

There are some absolute mugs on here and there are some very helpful people - it's just a microcosm of public life eh?

The forum is a financial venture at the end of the day and it will or should reflect that primary function.

People shouldn't feel upset or offended, but some times we need to see things for what they really are, and if you actually 'believe' some of the absolute cobblers written by some people then maybe it's time for a reality check.

My oldest boy is into lifting weights (he's 15) he asked me about which forums to look at. You know what and although I'm not a member I said Muscle Talk.:cool:


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

there is only one good forum out there tbh...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

For those who remember...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> For those who remember...
> 
> View attachment 52894


LOL simply ravishing mate !!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Is there still an ignore button???

Used to work fine for me when I was a little more active

There are deffo a few things I could learn on here still, but its not worth going

through the dross to get to it.

Forum doesn't seem to have the same friendly appeal it used to have, maybe a

size thing??


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Is there still an ignore button???
> 
> Used to work fine for me when I was a little more active
> 
> ...


cant remember who said it before, but they had it spot on. with the number of people on here, your gonna get a percentage of d!cks......

i obviously dont include myself in that statement


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Too many idiots, I just read posts by people I know have something to contribute; be it factually or comically.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Too many idiots, I just read posts by people I know have something to contribute; be it factually or comically.


unfortunatly a percentage of the idiots are long standing members not new ones


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Yes please
> 
> so many threads to read its difficult to see everything.
> 
> I do not allow flaming.


bit of topic, but i cant pm...

why did my journal get deleted? no problem just wondering?

i wont be making one again , so no worries:thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

agree, not read all 15 pages yet but I am now at the stage where I don't update my journal until a few days after, if I even bother as I find it a bit of a waste of time to load up my incredibly slow computer and then sit here all night waiting for an interesting topic to arise

today has proven it for me to be honest, not been on since about tuesday and even though a lot of the country is covered in snow it's slow as hell in here and is making me a bit more bored then if i put the tele back on

although i will say that some of the female members don't help themselves then cry wolf, eventually it wasn't going to wash


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

I love flaming.......as long as the person is tied to a pole and i have a can of petrol......


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

what do you think about Tevez Dave. lets talk


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

what do you think of this song...






pretty good i think lol when out in town hahahah "move bitch got out the way" :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> what do you think about Tevez Dave. lets talk


I think he should have just come out and said that all the other players lack ambition


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i think the snow has led many to have waaaay too much time on their hands or they are on UKM a lot as they are shut ins lol.

I'm a shut in most nights, its ok to admit.... 

Most threads revolve around the same subjects and new content is taken over at times by the same banter of faux-****.

Its like going out with the lads but the same joke on loop in every pub lol.

In real life you'd only pretend to bum your mate once or twice after a few drinks but do it all the time and people are going to make you look like a tool, but there its a game of one-up-manship... LOL 

Jokes get old and then sort of a meme gone wrong....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


>


saw the vid for this for the first time the other day, was an awesome move, although the other guy did well not to be sparked clean out!!!!


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> *Is there still an ignore button???*
> 
> Used to work fine for me when I was a little more active
> 
> ...


Yes, click on their profile and the ignore option is on the left hand side of the page.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

nc007 said:


> bit of topic, but i cant pm...
> 
> why did my journal get deleted? no problem just wondering?
> 
> i wont be making one again , so no worries:thumbup1:


Because it was silly.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

i only came on here for the first time and i was looking for the powder room but couldnt find it and put my thread on general chat about my boyfriend and his big arms and i had a load of men just being really rude and offensive towards me. i didint do anything wrong i just put a post on the wrong thread and i had about 12 guys commenting horrible things and in the end it got deleted but still if your someone new just give us a chance i dont know anything about weights and fitness but i want to learn some people need to learn to take there time with newbiees =) and dont be nasty just help.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

racheljones1990 said:


> i only came on here for the first time and i was looking for the powder room but couldnt find it and put my thread on general chat about my boyfriend and his big arms and i had a load of men just being really rude and offensive towards me. i didint do anything wrong i just put a post on the wrong thread and i had about 12 guys commenting horrible things and in the end it got deleted but still if your someone new just give us a chance i dont know anything about weights and fitness but i want to learn some people need to learn to take there time with newbiees =) and dont be nasty just help.


Give it time.

We get lots of trolls you see and its hard to work out at first who they are...

Although TBH bragging about your fella's "guns" wont help one bit...


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

If you are feeling abused Rachel you can let the Moderators look into it, we could do with a few ladies round here 

Hit the symbol that looks like a triangle, under your name, near the bottom of any of your posts by the words "blog this post".

Stick around, ok


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I am however jealous of your BFs big guns. Mine are ****.

Went to a new gym today and they had practically no bicep training equipment. probably a sign!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

incredible bulk is that really you on your avi?


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

i can assure you its him, i still remember the day he punished me on legs and sent me home throwing up and struggling to walk haha


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

alan87 said:


> i can assure you its him, i still remember the day he punished me on legs and sent me home throwing up and struggling to walk haha


Anyway, enough about your sex life


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Anyway, enough about your sex life


Ha! I did realise after id posted i probably should of edited! Mehhhhhh


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Anyway, enough about your sex life


personally i wouldnt have called Incredible Bulk gay


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

alan87 said:


> Ha! I did realise after id posted i probably should of edited! Mehhhhhh


what have you got in in your left hand on your avi?


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> what have you got in in your left hand on your avi?


An invisible penis? ppl always told me steroids would shrink my d1ck...damn i shoulda listened


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

alan87 said:


> An invisible penis? ppl always told me steroids would shrink my d1ck...damn i shoulda listened


take it your avi was taken before you started juicing?


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

yea it wasnt taken two months after nearly dying and getting back into training..its not impressive i know haha but cheers for the heads up lol im trying im trying!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

alan87 said:


> *An invisible penis?* ppl always told me steroids would shrink my d1ck...damn i shoulda listened


You and Incredible bulk have a lot in common


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

that is what they were calling me, a troll and i didint know what they meant, they started calling me a 40 year old bald man ans stuff lmao get a life really. & i wasnt bragging about his guns it was supposed to be on a female thread and it went to general talk.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

racheljones1990 said:


> that is what they were calling me, a troll and i didint know what they meant, they started calling me a 40 year old bald man ans stuff lmao get a life really. & i wasnt bragging about his guns it was supposed to be on a female thread and it went to general talk.


You should have heard what some people say about my mother, its disgusting.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

andysutils said:


> You should have heard what some people say about my mother, its disgusting.


 :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

racheljones1990 said:


> that is what they were calling me, a troll and i didint know what they meant, they started calling me a 40 year old bald man ans stuff lmao get a life really. & i wasnt bragging about his guns it was supposed to be on a female thread and it went to general talk.


you'll get people like that on every forum unfortunately, not been a member for too long on this site but its full of great people, more than willing to take time out to give advice etc, so stick with it


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

racheljones1990 said:


> that is what they were calling me, a troll and i didint know what they meant, they started calling me a 40 year old bald man ans stuff lmao get a life really. & i wasnt bragging about his guns it was supposed to be on a female thread and it went to general talk.


You're pretty new to this forum stuff huh?

A troll is internet slang for a trouble-maker, a p!ss-taker etc. There's a lot of new people who've joined here recently, seems you have been harshly judged by newbies (new people) for being a newbie..

Try going into the Female Area again and making a tester thread, to see if it works this time. If not ask for help, it's no biggie. If you get a thread going ok and you still get hassle then use the Report Button (under their post / name, reports the offending post) that I mentioned earlier. Or tell them to bugger off 

Promise to stick around?


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

actually I found not just new people rude. Some old members also make bad joke/slang on women and homosexual men, regardless there are women and gay guys in general forum. I have even seen silly joke on ethinical minority. (that guy has been banned but not because of me reporting him)

Probably that's how (straight white) guys do when they get together and maybe they don't do it for bad, but again it's a general forum, there are different people here.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

AJ91 said:


> I have noticed a lot less of the older members posting now since when i joined to be honest, i preferred it how it was before.
> 
> If it does end up like a bb.com count me out, what a bag of wank that place is


Fully agree, it really is the worse forum I have ever had the displeasure to be on. So glad I found this place tbh


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

> threads that are uninteresting


x


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

racheljones1990 said:


> that is what they were calling me, a troll and i didint know what they meant, they started calling me a 40 year old bald man ans stuff lmao get a life really. & i wasnt bragging about his guns it was supposed to be on a female thread and it went to general talk.


I'm sure that it will all blow over. I'm glad you seem to be be sticking it out. I think that some people get suspicious of new girls thinking that they could be fake. And as With-King said, you can report posts (no one will know that you've reported it except for the Moderators). I do that whenever I find a post offensive or inapproriate for the section it is in 

At least you're now in the Powder Room so any female focussed posts can be made in there....away from the prying eyes of these lads  But there are a lot of incredibly helpful and supportive guys on here so I hope that you still post in the non-private forum sections too.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

this thread has been fun

having said that the title subject and related content is gay

its gay if someone is rude to you on a forum and you get upset about it

its also gay if you call someone a troll

unfortunately these are facts


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Katy said:


> I'm sure that it will all blow over. I'm glad you seem to be be sticking it out. I think that some people get suspicious of new girls thinking that they could be fake. And as With-King said, you can report posts (no one will know that you've reported it except for the Moderators). I do that whenever I find a post offensive or inapproriate for the section it is in
> 
> At least you're now in the Powder Room so any female focussed posts can be made in there....away from the prying eyes of these lads  But there are a lot of incredibly helpful and supportive guys on here so I hope that you still post in the non-private forum sections too.


C'mon Katy, we all know your not a real girl either and are in fact a 47 year carpet fitter from Hull named Dave. But we still love you :innocent:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

x


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Only Bi? :tongue:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Actually, my name is Paul. And I fit kitchens


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

school holidays.


----------

